# Pre Swift takeover - - Autocruise spares concerns



## clattergate

I am thinking of buying a 2006 Autocruise Starfire... I rand Autocruise to enquire about cycle rack and dimensions... the reply was that this model is pre takeover and they do not support it at all...
My concern... do I shell out £25k to buy a vehicle with no spares source... eg what happens if there is a minor panel damage, or advice needed.
If there is no spares source... what are the implications for resale values etc?
A very serious prospect... please help !


----------



## gaspode

I think you've already worked it out for yourself clattergate. :? 

I'm sure that Swift would do their best to support you but if body spares don't exist the best will in the world won't help. As usual these things all come down to price, if the price is right someone will take a chance. I do know someone who made a new fibreglass skirt for a van himself when one wasn't available from the maker - and a very good job he made of it too so it can be done.

Of course you could take the view that any body damage would be the problem of your insurance company anyway (check premium before buying) and that all mechanical spares will be common to many others. Interior fittings may be a minor problem but parts from other makes can usually be adapted.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hello Clattergate! Welcome to MotorhomeFacts and well done with your first post.

There are 46 members on this site with Autocruise Starfires! Since you've subscribed, you could PM (Private Message) any of them and ask for a considered opinion based on their experiences.

You don't mention who the vendor is. Is it a dealer? Is it a private sale? Is an MOT due? Will the vendor put it through an MOT? Can you have it inspected otherwise?

The bodywork is no different to that of a caravan. So, following on from Ken's point, an insurance company should have no problem arranging necessary repairs. Most caravans/motorhomes share spares and accessories. I would not panic about that aspect.

Our first MH was a hand-built conversion on a Transit. The cupboard doors were ex-stock from caravan manufacturers. But we enjoyed it for 6 years and 40K miles! If the engine and chassis are sound, and the interior is clean, tidy, smells good, NO damp... then let your brain make a decision.

Somewhere on here, there is guidance for the buying of pre-loved/secondhand motorhomes. What is the current new price? Is there any service history?

Autocruise were taken on by Swift. The Company is also a subscriber on MHF. I would have thought they might have been just a little bit more helpful. There was/is an owners' club. Perhaps there is an opportunity there for more info...

http://www.theautocruisers.com/index.php?home

Whatever you decide, I wish you good fortune.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

Hello Clattergate, if you look on this site https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhomeshop.co.uk you will find he stocks certain Autocruise spares.

A bike rack is not an Autocruise spare and can be purchased from and Acc. shop and fitted by you or a dealer.

Bob


----------



## freespirited

Does anyone know where I can obtain the wraparound fibreglass light cluster bumper unit for a 2007 Autocruise starspirit? I have badly damaged mine, and the dealer has not as yet come up with a source


----------



## rayc

freespirited said:


> Does anyone know where I can obtain the wraparound fibreglass light cluster bumper unit for a 2007 Autocruise starspirit? I have badly damaged mine, and the dealer has not as yet come up with a source


As ever a picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Techno100

The original panel maker still has the moulds apparently. They've been mentioned on here before, if no one else comes up with the name I'll have a ook tonight. Might be quite pricey.


----------



## Techno100

The original panel maker still has the moulds apparently. They've been mentioned on here before, if no one else comes up with the name I'll have a ook tonight. Might be quite pricey.

DELETE PLEASE MODS


----------



## nipperdin

*Pre Swift takeover- Autocruise spares concerns*

Some parts for our 2003 Starspriit became unavailable from Autocruise before the Swift takeover.
One example was the under cupboard spotlights. I managed to break one trying to get to the bulb.

I also enquired about buying new carpets. A bottle of cooking oil fell over and half emptied ! 
But I was told that when they moved to their new factory they had lost the carpet patterns.
Fortunately a lot of effort with steam cleaning and other cleaners got the carpets back to normal.

The side skirt stays rusted through and they sent me a drawing and suggested that I got my own made.


----------



## CliffyP

Swift have lost out on a lot of possible goodwill here, whilst happy to buy the Autocruise name, they show no interest whatsoever in any models pre Swift. Bad Move.

Whilst very happy with mine, and have found everything I have needed through this and other forums, I for one will not be buying a Swift Product, although Swift on here have assisted several posters. When you take on a Brand, you take on responsability, Swift 0 out of 10 on this one.

The bright side is the pre Swift ones are far better 8) , so dont worry, if you like it buy it. Motorhomes are specialist items, many owners of even current models struggle to get parts, but there is a solution for everything but you just have to find it


----------



## Techno100

freespirited said:


> Does anyone know where I can obtain the wraparound fibreglass light cluster bumper unit for a 2007 Autocruise starspirit? I have badly damaged mine, and the dealer has not as yet come up with a source


Here ya go matey

http://www.theautocruisers.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=25


----------



## b2tus

Hi

We bought a 2006 Starspirit in January and have been absolutely delighted with it. The build quality is first class and much better than later Swift models. 

We are away until tomorrow evening and this iPhone is not like typing on a real keyboard.!! Will send you a fuller account of our first year with our Starspirit later. Even though we are in a fortunate position of being able to afford a newer mode, we would not waste our money.

If you would like to chat by phone about what to look out for, drop us a private message with your landline number and a convenient time to call. Would be delighted to advise on bike racks etc. We fitted a bike rack last Spring and it is excellent. It is a Fiamma CL and can take up to 3 bikes. Cost around £120 from Johns Cross.

Rgds


----------



## Techno100

Hi Brent..I think you may have not noticed the OP's date of posting :?:

P.S. I'd very much like to see how your bike rack is fitted


----------



## tomnjune

hi brent/sue
we have autocruise starspirit (swift build) and are absolutely delighted with it, we have done 17000 miles in it, and would have another tomorrow. this is our 5th van , 4 of them from new, and its the best. are you just basing your comments on fact or is it just a rumour going round by pre swift owners.

tom


----------



## Techno100

I must admit that being a very particular person I have found my Autocruise to be quite lacking in assembly quality but being the way I am I've slowly rectified most things that did not please my eye. I got great value for money with my 2004 model and I've spent plenty on it too but if and when we can afford it we'll be buying an Adria A class with big garage and fixed beds


----------



## tomnjune

hi techno

i hope you get your new adria a class, and being a very particular person, like myself, will be happy with it. and hope that no one on mhf will rubbish it when they havnt owned one.

tom


----------



## Justmayb

When I take my Starfire to France will the tv with a terrestrial aerial work? I am told that it will only be able to get local channels. Is this true or false?


----------



## b2tus

Techno

Photo showing Fiamma CL bike rack herewith.


----------



## b2tus

TomnJune

If I touched a nerve......apologies. Our views on the later Starspirits are based on:-

1. Looking in detail at a new Starspirit at a dealer.
2. Talking to 2 Swift built Starspirit owners.
3. Listening to owners of Swift built Autocruise M/Hs on here.

No...we have not owned a Swift built Autocruise. We are so delighted with the reliability and quality of our 2006 model that we would feel very reticent at spending an extra £20,000 on a new model and possibly having the grief that a number of new van owners (of all makes) seem to experience. We do appreciate that disgruntled owners will always be much more vociferous than satisfied owners.

We do like the new shape Peugeots and love the swing wall shower in the later Starspirits but really cannot justify in our own minds spending a further £20,000 on a new one. Simply put, we cannot see how we would get £20K worth of extra enjoyment. If later on, we found a superb second hand Swift built Starspirit at the right price, we would be quite tempted as the size/layout is perfect for us.

Apologies again if our point of view troubled anyone.


----------



## Techno100

b2tus said:


> Techno
> 
> Photo showing Fiamma CL bike rack herewith.


Not wishing to appear ungrateful :roll: but was hoping to see the attachment points inside & out 8)


----------



## freespirited

*Pre-swift Autocruise*

Thanks for your responses. I agree ...never buy Swift after their lack of respect to pre-takeover Autocruise customers. If the original panel maker still has the moulds that would sort my problem out.


----------



## b2tus

Techno

Just sent you a PM with full fitting instructions etc for the Fiamma CL bike rack. Hope it shows enough detail.

Rgds


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

Techno100 said:


> b2tus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Techno
> 
> Photo showing Fiamma CL bike rack herewith.
> 
> 
> 
> Not wishing to appear ungrateful :roll: but was hoping to see the attachment points inside & out 8)
Click to expand...

All fiamma fitting instructions are >>HERE<< just click on the appropriate model.

Peter


----------



## freespirited

Sorry....meant to as it as a question? Does anybody know the original mould/panel makers of Autocruise Starspirit pre-2007 takeover please?. I need a rear light cluster bumper unit..


----------



## Techno100

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b2tus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Techno
> 
> Photo showing Fiamma CL bike rack herewith.
> 
> 
> 
> Not wishing to appear ungrateful :roll: but was hoping to see the attachment points inside & out 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All fiamma fitting instructions are >>HERE<< just click on the appropriate model.
> 
> Peter
Click to expand...

No details for ladders and (ladder fitting kits) tho :roll:


----------



## Techno100

freespirited said:


> Sorry....meant to as it as a question? Does anybody know the original mould/panel makers of Autocruise Starspirit pre-2007 takeover please?. I need a rear light cluster bumper unit..


Did you not see my link on page 2?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-940550.html#940550


----------



## owl1

freespirited said:


> Does anyone know where I can obtain the wraparound fibreglass light cluster bumper unit for a 2007 Autocruise starspirit? I have badly damaged mine, and the dealer has not as yet come up with a source


Stuart Pease fibreglass Rotherham, are the company that use to make them for old autocruise,worth a try?.


----------

